# Most powerful Spotlight for under $500.00?



## Unbreakable (Feb 18, 2009)

Title pretty much says it... What am I looking at for the most bang for my buck at or under $500.00. I'll say I want something durable and maybe even weather proof (Something that could sit in the rain), Rechargable, good company with replacement parts available. Good Batteries with good runtime. Something useful that can run for an hour or two on one charge and maybe be pluged into a cigarette lighter port as well.


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 18, 2009)

What format are you looking at?

Spotlight style with handle or flashlight style tube?
How much throw?
What weight?
Size restrictions?
Metal or plastic on the outside?

There's a good number of lights that will fit.


----------



## StriderSMF (Feb 18, 2009)

The upcoming Titanium L35 might just fit the bill.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 18, 2009)

The L35 would fit all of your requirements and should cost around $325 when it's released, hopefully in the next month or so. It should also be the best value. 

The Acro RL-11 aka A3100 will also fit your requirement and costs a little bit more. http://www.brightguy.com/products/Acro_A3100_HID_Rescue_Light.php


----------



## BVH (Feb 18, 2009)

+1 for the L35. There's a bunch of us waiting!


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 19, 2009)

BVH said:


> +1 for the L35. There's a bunch of us waiting!


 
+1:naughty:


----------



## Unbreakable (Feb 19, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> What format are you looking at?
> 
> Spotlight style with handle or flashlight style tube?
> How much throw?
> ...


 
The best I can get... Style doesn't matter, Weight doesn't matter as long as it's under 50lbs LOL, I'd prefer more metal than plastic as I'm not a fan of plastic, no size restrictions... Just so long as I can carry it around and not have to get the hand trucks.


----------



## Unbreakable (Feb 19, 2009)

BVH said:


> +1 for the L35. There's a bunch of us waiting!


 
Where might a lad see one and place an order?


----------



## StriderSMF (Feb 19, 2009)

Batteryjunction but there not out yet maybe in a week or two. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193703&page=5


----------



## Unbreakable (Feb 19, 2009)

Also... I own a Cyclops or Thor or whichever is the big Gray one you get at the Bass Pro Shop. Anyway... is it possible to send that to someone and have a super powerful mod don't at a good price?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 20, 2009)

Unbreakable said:


> I'd prefer more metal than plastic as I'm not a fan of plastic, no size restrictions... Just so long as I can carry it around and not have to get the hand trucks.



Most of these spotlights are plastic because of size, weight and to keep costs down. A couple are metal (aluminum) but they're very expensive.


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 21, 2009)

You can try to mod the light yourself. Look around here to get ideas and semi guides.

Don't worry too much about the plastic body. Someone here(I don't remember who) has dropped their N30 countless times and it still works fine without much damage to the body. But the other lights are larger so might not take drops as well. Something metal that size would be pretty heavy too.


----------



## clone7 (Feb 21, 2009)

does anyone know if the L35 will be water proof?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 21, 2009)

clone7 said:


> does anyone know if the L35 will be water proof?




It's stated be weatherproof but non submersible. Very few HID's are rated as weatherproof so this is a big plus for the L35.


----------



## woodrow (Feb 22, 2009)

If you want throw, I would say the Streamlight HID lightbox does really well for $400. It is a big, heavy light with a SLA batt, but for quick startup, incredible throw, good warranty and water-resistance...it would be hard to beat...as long as you don't have to go hiking with it!


----------



## SwatDude (Feb 25, 2009)

Unbreakable said:


> The best I can get... Style doesn't matter, Weight doesn't matter as long as it's under 50lbs LOL, I'd prefer more metal than plastic as I'm not a fan of plastic, no size restrictions... Just so long as I can carry it around and not have to get the hand trucks.


 
I wouldn't let the plastic thing stop you. I have been carrying around this dang plastic pistol for 17 years and I never had any problems with it.


----------



## SwatDude (Feb 25, 2009)

woodrow said:


> If you want throw, I would say the Streamlight HID lightbox does really well for $400. It is a big, heavy light with a SLA batt, but for quick startup, incredible throw, good warranty and water-resistance...it would be hard to beat...as long as you don't have to go hiking with it!


 
I looked at that light before going with the L35 because some beamshots I saw here make it look bright as heck. However, if I am correct it has a lead battery. Lead batteries just don't last here in the heat.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 25, 2009)

SwatDude said:


> I looked at that light before going with the L35 because some beamshots I saw here make it look bright as heck. However, if I am correct it has a lead battery. Lead batteries just don't last here in the heat.




I've never had a problem with SLA lifespan but I really dislike how heavy they are.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 28, 2009)

Here would be my 3 choices:

Amondotech Titanium Mega Illuminator 35W
Titanium Innovations L35 (?)
Vector Power On Board

All are well under $500.00


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Feb 28, 2009)

+1 on the AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator. It weighs about 13 pounds and would be slightly larger than your Cyclops, but should have quite a bit more throw and would be a lot brighter.
To my knowledge there is no other 35 watt HID spotlight on the market at any price that can even match the Mega Illuminator in throw (of course I could be mistaken since I have not had experience with them all and I am just making this judgement based on what I have learned). I am amazed by my Mega Illuminator, as it is the most powerful light I have ever owned (brighter with more throw than the Vector Power On Board HID) and runs for over 1 hour at full brightness. I have a 15 million candlepower spotlight and the Mega Illluminator out throws it by quite a bit.

The L35 is also a great option and would only be a fraction of the size of your Cyclops. It will not throw as well as the Mega Illuminator, but it should still put out just as much light because they are both the same wattage. Also, the L35 might be a better choice for you since you state that you would like it to be weather proof, which I don't believe the Mega Illuminator is.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a XeRay 50W in the marketplace. Yeah, it's a little over your $500 limit but wow, it's a great deal and will smokes any of the other lights mentioned.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2276730#post2276730


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 1, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> There is a XeRay 50W in the marketplace. Yeah, it's a little over your $500 limit *but wow, it's a great deal and will smokes any of the other lights mentioned.*
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2276730#post2276730



+1 Indeed!


----------



## PsychoBunny (Mar 2, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> There is a XeRay 50W in the marketplace. Yeah, it's a little over your $500 limit but wow, it's a great deal and will smokes any of the other lights mentioned.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2276730#post2276730


 
A little over $500.00! LOL! :laughing:

If you guit buying lights for a year, you will have saved up enough
to buy one. 

http://www.xevision.com/hid_searchlights.html

Realisticly, the AI will probably do everything you actually need.


----------



## corrections operator (Mar 2, 2009)

I generally do not drink the KoolAid, but the Surefire 10X Dominator kinda fits the bill...


----------



## Patriot (Mar 4, 2009)

The Dominator only gives 20 minutes of runtime on the main beam though. He's looking for something with 1-2 hours.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 4, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> A little over $500.00! LOL! :laughing:
> 
> If you guit buying lights for a year, you will have saved up enough
> to buy one.
> ...




The one I linked sold for $620. That's "a little over $500" in the grand scheme of things, right? :thinking:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sho...30#post2276730


----------



## JohnGault (Mar 4, 2009)

Unbreakable said:


> Also... I own a Cyclops or Thor or whichever is the big Gray one you get at the Bass Pro Shop. Anyway... is it possible to send that to someone and have a super powerful mod don't at a good price?



Check out the 55w HID kits on eBay. For UNDER $75.00 delivered. You can convert 2 of them to HID!

Order the H4-1 kit from one of the, many, Chinese importers


----------

